# Game #2 (11/1): Los Angeles Lakers @ Golden State Warriors



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Los Angeles Lakers (1-0) @ Golden State Warriors (0-0)










*The Arena in Oakland, Oakland, CA*

Date: Wednesday, November 1st
Time: 7:30 pm


 
Stats are from the 2005-2006 season.

 Starters
 <table align="center" border="1"> <tbody><tr><td align="center" valign="top">S. Parker</td><td align="center" valign="top">M. Evans</td><td align="center" valign="top">L. Walton</td><td align="center" valign="top">L. Odom
 </td><td align="center" valign="top">A.Bynum
</td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">








</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *11.5*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *5*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *5*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *14.8*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *1.6*</td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top">APG *3.7*</td><td align="center" valign="top">RPG *2*</td><td align="center" valign="top">RPG *3.6*</td><td align="center" valign="top">RPG *9.2*</td><td align="center" valign="top">RPG *1.7*</td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top">SPG *1.7*</td><td align="center" valign="top">APG *0.8*</td><td align="center" valign="top">APG *2.3*</td><td align="center" valign="top">APG *5.5*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> BPG *0.5*</td></tr></tbody> </table>​ 
<table align="center" border="1"> <tbody><tr><td align="center" valign="top">B.Davis </td><td align="center" valign="top">J.Richardson </td><td align="center" valign="top">M.Pietrus </td><td align="center" valign="top">M.Dunleavy </td><td align="center" valign="top">T.Murphy </td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *17.9*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *23.2*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *9.3*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *11.5*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *14*</td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top">APG *8.9*</td><td align="center" valign="top">APG *2.6*</td><td align="center" valign="top">RPG *3.1*
</td><td align="center" valign="top">RPG *4.9*</td><td align="center" valign="top">RPG *10*</td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top">SPG *1.6*</td><td align="center" valign="top">RPG *5.8*</td><td align="center" valign="top">FG% *.404*</td><td align="center" valign="top">APG *2.9*</td><td align="center" valign="top">BPG *0.4*
</td></tr></tbody> </table> ​  Reserves​ <table align="center" border="1"> <tbody><tr><td align="center" valign="top">B. Cook</td><td align="center" valign="top">J. Farmar</td><td align="center" valign="top">V. Radmanovic</td><td align="center" valign="top">S. Vujacic</td><td align="center" valign="top">R. Turiaf</td> </tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">








</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">








</td> </tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *7.9*</td><td align="center" valign="top"></td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *9.8*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *3.9*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *1.8*</td></tr></tbody> </table> 
<table align="center" border="1"> <tbody><tr><td align="center" valign="top">A.Foyle </td><td align="center" valign="top">I.Diogu </td><td align="center" valign="top">M.Ellis </td><td align="center" valign="top">M.Barnes </td><td align="center" valign="top">K.McLeod </td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *4.5*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *7*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *6.8*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *4.3*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *5.6*</td></tr></tbody> </table> 
 
<table class="tablehead" cellpadding="3" cellspacing="1"><tbody><tr class="stathead" align="center"><td colspan="16">Western Conference Standings
</td></tr> <tr class="colhead" align="right"><td align="left">
</td> <td width="40">W</td> <td width="40">L</td> <td width="40">PCT</td> <td width="40">GB</td> <td width="40">HM</td> <td width="40">RD</td> <td width="40">CONF</td> <td width="40">DIV</td> <td width="40">PF</td> <td width="40">PA</td> <td width="40">DIFF</td> <td width="40">STRK</td> <td width="40">L10</td> </tr> <tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left">*LA Lakers*</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 1--> <td>*1*</td> <td>*0*</td> <td>*1.000*</td> <td class="sortcell">*-*</td> <td><nobr>*1-0*</nobr></td> <td><nobr>*0-0*</nobr></td> <td><nobr>*1-0*</nobr></td> <td><nobr>*1-0*</nobr></td> <td>*114.0*</td> <td>*106.0*</td> <td class="greenfont">*+8.0*</td><td><nobr>*Won 1*</nobr></td> <td><nobr>*1-0*</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left">Dallas</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 2--> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>.000</td> <td class="sortcell">½</td> <td><nobr>0-0</nobr></td> <td><nobr>0-0</nobr></td> <td><nobr>0-0</nobr></td> <td><nobr>0-0</nobr></td> <td>.0</td> <td>.0</td> <td>0.0</td><td><nobr>Won 0</nobr></td> <td><nobr>0-0</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left">Seattle</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 3--> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>.000</td> <td class="sortcell">½</td> <td><nobr>0-0</nobr></td> <td><nobr>0-0</nobr></td> <td><nobr>0-0</nobr></td> <td><nobr>0-0</nobr></td> <td>.0</td> <td>.0</td> <td>0.0</td><td><nobr>Won 0</nobr></td> <td><nobr>0-0</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left">*Golden State*</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 4--> <td>*0*</td> <td>*0*</td> <td>*.000*</td> <td class="sortcell">*½*</td> <td><nobr>*0-0*</nobr></td> <td><nobr>*0-0*</nobr></td> <td><nobr>*0-0*</nobr></td> <td><nobr>*0-0*</nobr></td> <td>*.0*</td> <td>*.0*</td> <td>*0.0*</td><td><nobr>*Won 0*</nobr></td> <td><nobr>*0-0*</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left">Sacramento</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 5--> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>.000</td> <td class="sortcell">½</td> <td><nobr>0-0</nobr></td> <td><nobr>0-0</nobr></td> <td><nobr>0-0</nobr></td> <td><nobr>0-0</nobr></td> <td>.0</td> <td>.0</td> <td>0.0</td><td><nobr>Won 0</nobr></td> <td><nobr>0-0</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left">Oklahoma City</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 6--> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>.000</td> <td class="sortcell">½</td> <td><nobr>0-0</nobr></td> <td><nobr>0-0</nobr></td> <td><nobr>0-0</nobr></td> <td><nobr>0-0</nobr></td> <td>.0</td> <td>.0</td> <td>0.0</td><td><nobr>Won 0</nobr></td> <td><nobr>0-0</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left">Portland</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 7--> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>.000</td> <td class="sortcell">½</td> <td><nobr>0-0</nobr></td> <td><nobr>0-0</nobr></td> <td><nobr>0-0</nobr></td> <td><nobr>0-0</nobr></td> <td>.0</td> <td>.0</td> <td>0.0</td><td><nobr>Won 0</nobr></td> <td><nobr>0-0</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left">Denver</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 8--> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>.000</td> <td class="sortcell">½</td> <td><nobr>0-0</nobr></td> <td><nobr>0-0</nobr></td> <td><nobr>0-0</nobr></td> <td><nobr>0-0</nobr></td> <td>.0</td> <td>.0</td> <td>0.0</td><td><nobr>Won 0</nobr></td> <td><nobr>0-0</nobr></td> </tr> <tr><td colspan="16">







</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left">San Antonio</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 9--> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>.000</td> <td class="sortcell">½</td> <td><nobr>0-0</nobr></td> <td><nobr>0-0</nobr></td> <td><nobr>0-0</nobr></td> <td><nobr>0-0</nobr></td> <td>.0</td> <td>.0</td> <td>0.0</td><td><nobr>Won 0</nobr></td> <td><nobr>0-0</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left">Houston</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 10--> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>.000</td> <td class="sortcell">½</td> <td><nobr>0-0</nobr></td> <td><nobr>0-0</nobr></td> <td><nobr>0-0</nobr></td> <td><nobr>0-0</nobr></td> <td>.0</td> <td>.0</td> <td>0.0</td><td><nobr>Won 0</nobr></td> <td><nobr>0-0</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left">LA Clippers</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 11--> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>.000</td> <td class="sortcell">½</td> <td><nobr>0-0</nobr></td> <td><nobr>0-0</nobr></td> <td><nobr>0-0</nobr></td> <td><nobr>0-0</nobr></td> <td>.0</td> <td>.0</td> <td>0.0</td><td><nobr>Won 0</nobr></td> <td><nobr>0-0</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left">Minnesota</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 12--> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>.000</td> <td class="sortcell">½</td> <td><nobr>0-0</nobr></td> <td><nobr>0-0</nobr></td> <td><nobr>0-0</nobr></td> <td><nobr>0-0</nobr></td> <td>.0</td> <td>.0</td> <td>0.0</td><td><nobr>Won 0</nobr></td> <td><nobr>0-0</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left">Utah</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 13--> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>.000</td> <td class="sortcell">½</td> <td><nobr>0-0</nobr></td> <td><nobr>0-0</nobr></td> <td><nobr>0-0</nobr></td> <td><nobr>0-0</nobr></td> <td>.0</td> <td>.0</td> <td>0.0</td><td><nobr>Won 0</nobr></td> <td><nobr>0-0</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left">Memphis</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 14--> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>.000</td> <td class="sortcell">½</td> <td><nobr>0-0</nobr></td> <td><nobr>0-0</nobr></td> <td><nobr>0-0</nobr></td> <td><nobr>0-0</nobr></td> <td>.0</td> <td>.0</td> <td>0.0</td><td><nobr>Won 0</nobr></td> <td><nobr>0-0</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left">Phoenix</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 15--> <td>0</td> <td>1</td> <td>.000</td> <td class="sortcell">1</td> <td><nobr>0-0</nobr></td> <td><nobr>0-1</nobr></td> <td><nobr>0-1</nobr></td> <td><nobr>0-1</nobr></td> <td>106.0</td> <td>114.0</td> <td class="redfont">-8.0</td><td><nobr>Lost 1</nobr></td> <td><nobr>0-1</nobr></td> </tr> </tbody></table>
<spacer type="block" height="1" width="610"> 



*Upcoming Games*​ 
 November 3rd - vs.







- ESPN​ 
 November 5th - @







- KCAL

November 7th - @







- FSN

November 8th - @







 - KCAL

November 10th - vs.







- FSN

​


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Man, back to back games... I dont know... I really hope we play as well as the Suns game.
Bynum should have a big game, same with Lamar...

I heard Kobe is not playing in this one either....


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

frankly i don't see what's so great about the golden state roster..


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

PS. Anyone know if this is going to be televised?


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

I don't know if the Lakers can win this one considering:

- Probably tired
- Warriors' first home game, they'll be pumped
- No Phil
- Still no Kobe (most likely)

I'll be happy if they keep it relatively close until the end.


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

The sad thing is that this front line is even weaker defensively than the Diaw/Marion combo.


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

EHL said:


> I don't know if the Lakers can win this one considering:
> 
> - Probably tired
> - Warriors' first home game, they'll be pumped
> ...


Kobe is not even making the trip to Oakland.


----------



## The Lake Show (Jun 29, 2006)

Oh man, I miss Matt Barnes! 

Kid was a baller at UCLA


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

NBA League Pass Preview I believe. This game has every recipe for disaster. Let's see how the kids react.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

I'm okay if we drop this one. Back to backs are hard for everyone early in the season. I think the rambis coaching thing is the most important factor in us losing this game. PJ's pull of Sasha in the 2nd half was huge. Will Rambis be more equal opportunity with his sub patterns. 

bynum is gonna start getting attacked alot more starting with this game with hard doubles and digs in from the guards. I hope the fatigue and the hype for GSW doesn't make him start turning over the ball.


----------



## Shaolin (Aug 6, 2004)

Chances are we're gonna get brutalized by the Davis/Richardson backcourt. Beyond their guards though, there isn't much on the GS roster that scares me. 

I expect to see Turiaf and Farmer getting major minutes. Evans should get some more time, too. Sasha gets a short leash.

Pound it inside and keep the pace reasonable. 

I'm calling, Lakers by 7.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

The Lakers are going to get blown out of the building! No Phil, no Kobe and the Lakers are probably going to be tired. Warriors are not as good as we are but Home Cooking is Home Cookn' (Especially on Opening Night) and I expect Davis, Richardson, and Dunleavy to have the way with.....and in the end hand the Lakers' asses back to them on a stick. 

I'll still watch the blowout though and smile as if the Lakers are Showtime!


----------



## bruindre (Jul 18, 2004)

LF,

You guys starting Evans against the W's, or will the Lakers feature the Smush/Vujacic starting back court. 

I really like the activity Evans gives your team. Once the Lakers get over their injuries, this guy will be a solid contributor off the bench.

As for this game--I think J-Rich and Baron will run circles around anyone the Lakers throw out there, guard wise. On the other hand, seeing what Bynum and co. did to the Phoenix front line tonight, I'm worried that starting T-Murph and Dun Dun will give the Lakers all kinds of confidence in the paint. I'm hoping to see Diogu, Biedrins, and (oh gawd....I can't believe I'm saying this) Foyle sooner, rather than later.

Should be a fun game to watch, however it cuts.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

I think they'll still start Sasha because they would rather have Evans come of the bench for a good boost.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

can someone fill me in, why are the warriors getting so much respect (or why are people so optimistic about them)? is it because the new hiring of nellie? i mean, the haven't really added much to their roster, with the exception of o'bryant? i'm seriously not trying to troll or hate, but looking at that roster.. it seems to me that the warriors don't have what it takes to make the playoffs.

jrich might not even play tonight too.


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

The One said:


> The Lakers are going to get blown out of the building! No Phil, no Kobe and the Lakers are probably going to be tired. Warriors are not as good as we are but Home Cooking is Home Cookn' (Especially on Opening Night) and I expect Davis, Richardson, and Dunleavy to have the way with.....and in the end hand the Lakers' asses back to them on a stick.
> 
> I'll still watch the blowout though and smile as if the Lakers are Showtime!


Have a little optimism man!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

Is Troy Murphy gonna play or is he still out with a broken foot?


----------



## bruindre (Jul 18, 2004)

Ghiman said:


> Is Troy Murphy gonna play or is he still out with a broken foot?


Broken foot? He had/has a broken nose....and he should be playing.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

Lakers will win, Dunleavy wont do nothing.....they pretty much gotta watch out for Jason Richardson and Baron Davis....other than that there is nothing to worry about...Foyle??? haha


----------



## Cam*Ron (Apr 13, 2003)

Yall gotta learn how to use Vladimir Radmanovic. You aint supposed to have him post up, he supposed to spot up.

This dude a three-point shooter, they tryna make him a big man.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

Cam*Ron said:


> Yall gotta learn how to use Vladimir Radmanovic. You aint supposed to have him post up, he supposed to spot up.
> 
> This dude a three-point shooter, they tryna make him a big man.


While you are very right, when they put a 6'6" defender on him, a 6'10" SF, he needs to abuse that switch. He also has an injured shooting hand and cant make shots recently so hook shots from the post may be his best option.

This will be a good game tonight. We'll have to see how the guys can handle a back to back. Baron Davis and J-Rich are the only players that can really torch us on that team, I hope we can find a way to stop them. Baron is a poor shooter and tries to force shots if he cant find other options so that will have to be our strategy, force him to make shots. If Bynum has the energy, he should dominate in the post.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Personally, I feel GS will be a team worthy of respect if they remain healthy this season. Last season Davis ruined it by continuing to be injury prone. But now that they are running the small ball game like the suns and nuggets, and the have a good coach, I fully think they have a shot at being better than expected and again if remain healthy have a good chance at making the playoffs.

Absense of a healthy Kobe, Brown, mihm and vlad (I think the use of his shooting could have been very good for the Lakers tonight, but until its better I consider him unhealthy) is going to hinder this game from many perspectives, assuming Jrich plays, and Davis plays well. Guys like Sasha will have to actually hit the open jumpshots instead of missing them. And Mo Evans will be needed to contain the opposing guard. (I'd like to see him carry last nights performance into tonights game).

Tonight honestly, will be a good test for the Lakers youth and young front court. Assuming Bynum plays (and the ankle isnt worse for some reason), going up agaisnt Murphy and Mike Jr. should prove to be a good challenege and test for him. 

Aside from that, comming off a back to back is always tough, and being a young still not up to par conditioned center going to be a factor, he will need to be quicker on defense because of the smaller front court GS runs with as well as faster up and down the court? Can he keep up the pace? As well as he will need to be aggressive with going to the rim and take advantage of the smaller line up.

I think GS has a better than average shot at beating the Lakers tonight. Hell the Suns should have beaten the Lakers last night, but they didn't. I hope I can be pleasently surprised again tonight.


:cheers:


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> Personally, I feel GS will be a team worthy of respect if they remain healthy this season. Last season Davis ruined it by continuing to be injury prone. But now that they are running the small ball game like the suns and nuggets, and the have a good coach, I fully think they have a shot at being better than expected and again if remain healthy have a good chance at making the playoffs.
> 
> :cheers:


GSW make the playoffs. Nelson a good coach. when. Nah for real they will be better because they have a pro coach but they still don't have any size. Davis is a good player who's career has gone the way of Steve francis and Marbury. Has to dominate the ball too much to be effective. He's no Tim Hardaway. I just don't see the Warriors being any good until Mullin is dumped. He's been terrible as a gm. 

I just can't see them making the playoffs with Jrich being their 1st option. 

They will be better but still not good enough. Playing wide open will work for them they have no choice really. Unfortunately Dunleavy is waay overrated as a player.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

No Phil? He was on the bench last night. Is he not ready for travel yet or something?


----------



## shobe42 (Jun 21, 2002)

i look at our roster and say **** GS willl kill us...

then i look and see that same roster beat Pheonix on a 35 pt swing...

so i dont know what the hell will happen...

there was a ton of promise yesterday... bynum, evans, farmar... a ton of promise... unfortunatley the previous 2 years has showed a lot of opening night promise that wasnt fufilled... hopefully this will be diferent...

i'll keep with my new pessimistic style this year and figure the lakers to lose an ugly one...

Go Lakers!!


----------



## Shaolin (Aug 6, 2004)

When did Nellie become a good coach?


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Shaolin said:


> When did Nellie become a good coach?



When he became the second most winning coach durning the regular season history. He's not a perfect coach but he is an upgrade.


----------



## hollywood476 (Aug 20, 2005)

Hey Goldenstate is a good team little girl!! Watch! you might learn something...


were taking this one! :curse:


----------



## hollywood476 (Aug 20, 2005)

Hey Goldenstate is a good team Okay!! Watch! you might learn something...


were taking this one! :curse:


----------



## hollywood476 (Aug 20, 2005)

That was to Afobisme, everybody else sry for that lash out.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

is their anything else wrong with Vlade physically or is it just his hand??
...if it is i guess for now they can keep posting him up...but man once he is better they have to use him to spot up for 3 or mid range......Bynum in the post ...he gets doubled...and bam dish it out to Vlade for the open 3...


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

It seems like every year the warriors are going to make the playoffs that year. They always have a new coach, they always have a talented roster, but they never win over the coursse of a season. My guess is they will start out hot again this year, and then disappear around late December. Im not trying to be a troll, but this has been their M.O. for many years. Its too bad because I like the warriors and want to see them do well.


----------



## Shaolin (Aug 6, 2004)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> When he became the second most winning coach durning the regular season history. He's not a perfect coach but he is an upgrade.


He's been coaching almost 20 years, he should have alot of wins. And besides that, "second most winning coach durning the regular season" is faint praise. Whats his playoffs record? How many series, how many titles? 

Color me unimpressed.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

Shaolin said:


> He's been coaching almost 20 years, he should have alot of wins. And besides that, "second most winning coach durning the regular season" is faint praise. Whats his playoffs record? How many series, how many titles?
> 
> Color me unimpressed.


Well, "the most winning coach" is based on winning percentage, not total wins.

He is a good coach for building teams and will help the Warriors tremendously


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Keys to the game:

Smush has gotta not let Baron Davis go off on him.

Mo Evans is the only players that can really match up athletically with J-Rich, so he really has to hold him down.

Lamar has really gotta take it to Dunleavy, whether it be on the perimeter or in the post.

The guards have to pound it in to Bynum so he can do his work.


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

*Status Alert:* Richardson (knee) is listed as probable for Wednesday's opener but gives himself only "a 50-50 chance" of playing, the Contra Costa Times reports. (Nov 1)

*LINK*


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Kcal and league pass free preview.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

I say the Lakers win by 15. :worship:


----------



## JYD (Sep 3, 2002)

hey go figure....i checked out the Lenovo stat on NBA.com that gives the best combinations of players on the floor and for the Lakers.... Parker, Evans, Walton, Odom and Bynum was the second best combo BUT substitute Vujacic in there for Evans and they the worst combo on the Lakers! Vujacic just can't play with Bynum and for that mattter anybody else.

http://www.nba.com/statistics/lenovo/lenovo_sort.jsp?pcomb=5&season=22006&split=9&team=Lakers


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

hollywood476 said:


> That was to Afobisme, everybody else sry for that lash out.


Well said!!!


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

The Bulls are getting beat up on the second night of their back-to-back. I hope the same thing doesn't happen to the Lakers. Just keep the energy up, stay competitive, and I'll be happy.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Warriors announcers... Uggghhh...


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

JRich is in Uni and I think he will play...
To be honest, I think the Lakers will lose this game... I really hope they win, but I doubt it....


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Is Bynum playing?


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Eternal said:


> Is Bynum playing?


He better... why wouldnt he play though?


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Sprained ankle.


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

He did come out running with the Lakers... so he should be playing.... look for Ike, Murphy and Monta Ellis to have big games....


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Alright good. I so need to get League pass


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

C - Andrew
PF - Lamar
SF - Luke
SG - Mo Evans
PG - Smush


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Lamar with the quick 2... Murphy responds with a jumper..

2-2


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

These guys are running!
Pietrus got up high....


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Murphy is owning.. Bynum aint doin much early.. then again nobody else is!


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Bynum, I feel, can own this front court... 
Lamar going for another big game...


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Warriors 8 - Odom 6


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Lamar is doing his thing... I wanna see Farmar and Vlad... havent seen em play for the Lakers yet...


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Great to see Lamar starting this season out looking to score.


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

8 pts, 3 boards for Lamar in 5 minutes.
Evans with 2 points...Sasha in for Evans...


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

lol did you read sashas lips?

'I cant, I cant' haha


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Good boards by Bynum... going to the line, I love how he threw that elbow there..


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Not a bad start.


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Vlads firs shot... air ball


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Great start for vlad with that air ball.


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Score?


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Cant shoot worth crap.. ugh


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

17 - 14 for GS... 

Lakers shooting way too many 3s, damn you Rambis!


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

17-16 GS...
2:58 left in the first

Lamar 8 pts, 5 boards
Bynum 2 pts, 4 boars


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Come on Lamar... rotate


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Dammit, we need to get some boards...

I wish Kwame was in there to push people around and grab some boards

20-18 GS


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Has Sasha made a shot this year?


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Murphy has 9 boards in the first.... wtf!


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

22-22 after 1


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

i wont lie, i did NOT miss our announcers.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

What an ugly 1st quarter


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Laker Freak said:


> Has Sasha made a shot this year?


I think he is 0-7 or something


After 1..

Lamar - 8 pts, 6 boards, 1 assist
Luke - 8 pts, 2 boards, 1 assist
Bynum - 2 pts, 4 boards, 1 assist


Murphy, on the other hand, has 7 pts, 9 boards,


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

sasha hasn't even made a free throw. he's trying to do more than he can right now i think.


----------



## Shaolin (Aug 6, 2004)

Sasha -> :boxing:


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Man we look sluggish, expected though. Sasha is terrible, and he won't pass the ball to Farmar. 

Bynum looks real slow tonight. Walton looks good though very active. We need to bring in Ronny to mix things up. 

Rambis staying with bad line-ups too long. 

We might be alright if BD or JRich don't get real hot.


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

Laker Freak said:


> Has Sasha made a shot this year?


Hell no, not yet! Cant believe he just lost all his touch :curse:


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

That was good D by Vlad.... just that if your guarding someone right handed... put ur left hand up not ur right


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Good take Farmar


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

31-27 Lakers... Farmar going to the line after break...


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Vlad seems okay today.... that was a sweet 3


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Lakers need to stop playing Sasha. He is looking awful.


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Eternal said:


> Lakers need to stop playing Sasha. He is looking awful.


Seriously... 

Vlad is shooting well....
take advantage of it...

Play Bynum, Lamar, Vlad, Luke, Farmar


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

So wait... what's the score.? I have Lakers down 31-27. Their up?

On Gamecast I have Warriors up 31-29.


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Yeah... ESPN or wherever is not counting Vlads points for some reason.


Its 38-35 Lakers...

Vlad with the facial! lol


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Guess ESPN doesn't think Vlad exists. :clown:


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Vladi making things happen, even though the shot is not there.


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

38-35 Lakers by 3
We need some stop here


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Good finish by Ike.


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

OHhhhhh if Beidrins didnt come to help Bynum would have gotten him back nicely


----------



## Pnack (Aug 23, 2005)

Does Bynum look winded after playing for extended periods?


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

8-0 GS run thanks to BDiddy... 41-38 GS....


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

sportsline has a good play by play and box score


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

I think Lakers are forcing too many passes...


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Good take Bynum.....42-41 LA


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

OT...
Paul Pierce with 29 pts and 19 boaards!!
Artest with 7 steals!

Boozer with 19 boards as well....


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Bad call... Bynum didnt touch him


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Steez said:


> Bad call... Bynum didnt touch him



nvm, off hand pushed off...


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Wow... Mo Evans can get up!
49-46 with 30 secs left..


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

49-48 Lakers with 10.7 left...

That was a goal tend but whatever..

Lakers with the ball...


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Half time

49-48 Lakers


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Lamar - 10 pts, 6 boards, 4 assists
Bynum - 5 pts, 4 boards
Luke - 12 pts, 4 boards
Vlad - 9 pts


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

If we can overcome Rambis's stupid line-ups we might well win this game. 

Vlad playing solid, odom and Walton playing well also. Bynum needs to get it cranked up he's lagging badlly on defense. He looks tired. 

Farmar gave us a lift with an assist and a couple buckets. 

Smush and Sasha ae riding in the same boat. Playing terribly. Shammond and farmar both played better maybe we need to make them the rotation guys instead of the other 2 guys.


----------



## Ych (Feb 25, 2006)

The Lakers need to start making their free throws. 
52.9%???

We aren't going to get anywhere if our free throw percentange doesn't improve as the season goes on.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Bynum is looking that tired? Must've used all his energy for yesterday's game. =/


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Not a bad first half being that this is the tail end of a back-to-back. The Warriors are not much different than last season. A whole lot of chucking, but improved fundamentals on fastbreak. We opened the game a lot less energized as expected, but holding our own to make a fourth quarter push. Once again, our rotations on the perimeter are bad, but the Warriors do not have great shooters. I think a lot of the bad team defense has to do with chemistry between players, and more switching this year. With time, this will improve IMO. The little tick-tack fouls have got to stop with so many of our guys injured. We just don't have the depth for it. It's nice to see that we're making an effort to get out and run as opposed to playing like robots last season, but we really need to take advantage against the teams we play against. The Warriors are a lot worse in the half court. 

Offensively, we're doing a great job of running the offense considering our inexperienced. There have been a few botched layups, missing wide open jumpers, and bricking free throws (Err!). We should not be getting ripped up by Monta Ellis. Rambis switched to a zone for a little bit and it seemed to help. Turiaf especially seems to thrive in it. He did a good job guarding the top of the key, then rotating back to deny Ellis's penetration. That steal, then deceptive athleticism to run the court and make a nice feed to Farmar for the reverse layup was a thing of beauty. Speaking of Jordan, it's good to see him minutes, because he absolutely has the chance to take the starting job this season. He's making a few rookie mistakes and seems confused at times, but starting to drive and kick a little bit, even finding Vladimir for the wide open three in the corner. He's working hard defensively too, but needs to communicate better on switches (everyone does). 

Lamar is stuffing the stats once again and really taking charge. Early foul trouble has kept his shot count down. He needs to aim for twenty shots to close the game, because there is nobody on the Warriors that can guard him, not even Pietrus. He's doing a great job of holding the fort in the paint as far as rebounding since Bynum is having to contest Murphy outside. Loves pinch post. Drew looks sluggish like everyone else, but had a few bright spots. He's still keeping the ball up high and using his height to pull down offensive boards. He looks good with that up and under move. Bynum did get sealed by Diogu and swatted hard by Biedrins, but that will continue to happen as he continues to become acclimated with the game. Keep making those free throws kid.

Luke is thriving in the triangle. He's working the baseline very well and finding tons of open looks in the paint. He needs to keep working on his jumper, but doing a very nice job with cuts and find open teammates. Smush and Sasha look like complete **** again. Namely Sasha. Send this guy to Siberia. Vladimir is proving that he's not just a standstill jumpshooter like Cook. The guy is an actual basketball player. Unfortunately, his shot is still off, but he's running the floor and making nice moves around the basket. Also very active defensively. Cook needs to only shoot directly off the pass. Bad things happen when he dribbles before hand.

I'm glad we're still hanging around with the sluggish play. Let's just put ourselves in position to pull away in the fourth, and I think we'll be okay.


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Eternal said:


> Bynum is looking that tired? Must've used all his energy for yesterday's game. =/


...Tweaked his ankle last night...


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Way too many fouls. Better for us though.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Turiaf making an impact today.. good job Ronny.. stepping up for Bynum tonight!


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

we're up by 5 going on 6 and we're not even playing that well.

golden state doesn't look good at all, in fact they look awful. maybe it's just this game though.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Turiaf is beastin'. Why the hell didn't Rambis put him in early? Instead of having Odom at C.


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

67-61 Lakers.... half of the 3rd is gone


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Havent seen Kobe at all... is he on the bench?


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

He never flew to the game.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Steez said:


> Havent seen Kobe at all... is he on the bench?


 He didn't make the trip.

The entire Warriors team is trying to foul out.


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Lamar for 333333333333333.... he has improved his 3 point shooting...


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Baron is still a terrible shooter. Give him all the space he wants. Let him chuck.

Lamar drills a three.


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Lamar again!
75-65 Lakers.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Damn Lamar!

Trade Kobe.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Kobe Who? We dont need this _kobe_


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Kobe for Bobcats 2nd rounder.


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Kobe for Bobcats 2nd rounder.


pfft... u think they'd fall for that?


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Good job Rambis. Make these guys shoot.


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Lamar with 15/7/7... I want him to get a trouble double


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

Steez said:


> pfft... u think they'd fall for that?


Hah how about Travis Diener :banana:


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Seriously though, Lamar is really doing his thing.
I hope he keeps this up when Kobe comes back.


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

From what Im hearing Lamar is doing real well.


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

LamarButler said:


> From what Im hearing Lamar is doing real well.



Your missing it.


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Ronny with 12 pts in the 3rd!


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Dr. T


Nice drive Ronny!


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Cook, get out of the paint. Baby soft.


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

wtf is wrong with Vlad?
Forget the injury... look at his body reaction... He doesnt want to play.

Turif - 12 pts, 5 boards, 3 assists in 10 mins...
Vlad with 11


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

> Ronny with 12 pts in the 3rd!


Holy crap...

I wish I could watch right now.


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Turiaf - 14/7 in 12 mins!!!


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Turiaf is amazing...


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Lamar with 17/7/7
Turiaf with 14/7
Vlad with 11 pts
Luke with 15
Farmar has 4 pts and 2 assists in very limited mins


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

End of the 3rd
Lakers 87
Warriors 73


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Turiaf with 14 pts (career high), all in the 3rd!


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

On CBS it says Odom has.. 17/8/6 and Farmar with 3 pts. Which is right? I got Lakers up 87-73.


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

We need to keep the pressure on... I'd hate for the Lakers to lose this.


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Eternal said:


> On CBS it says Odom has.. 17/8/6 and Farmar with 3 pts. Which is right? I got Lakers up 87-73.


The score there is right... am pretty sure he has 17/7/7


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

This is why I love this team anyone can bubble up and have a good game. Tonight Ronny is taking advantage of the Warriors weak insides with Bynum looking fatigued. 

Gotta give Smush some dap as well for playing solid in the 3rd. 

Lamar has been amazing. He's not as dynamic but he has been as good stuffing the stat sheet as lebron is so far this season. 

Our defense tonight has been very good. 

We're a good team gents. very versatile.

Rambis using the rotation much better this half.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Wow... Lakers up 90-73, with Turiaf for 17pts.


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Ronny with 17 pts.... Warriors are being booed by their own fans.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Gotta love Lakers killing teams in the 3rd quarter so far this season.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

my nba league pass is on the fritz...i wont beable to watch the game tonite so i need some mad updates..i went on www.thegamelive.com to listen to it but im done with that so updates are awsome..turiaf 17 pts??? were up by 17??


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

SoCalfan21 said:


> my nba league pass is on the fritz...i wont beable to watch the game tonite so i need some mad updates..i went on www.thegamelive.com to listen to it but im done with that so updates are awsome..turiaf 17 pts??? were up by 17??


92-78 with 8 mins left.
GS are making a run now though...

Turiaf with another board


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Cook looks awkward unless he's in a catch and shoot situation.


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

94-78 Lakers with 6:46 left in the game.

Turiaf 17 pts, 9 boards ... going to the line for 2

First FT - Miss
Second FT - Good

18 pts


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

It's always nice to give the Warriors a good beating. Especially without our best player.


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

how about them lakers, making great use of their general size advantage, no all star pf or C yet, but a lot of solid ones


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

Steez said:


> 92-78 with 8 mins left.
> GS are making a run now though...
> 
> Turiaf with another board


thanks...please lakers take us to 2-0...that would be sick without kobe


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Turiaf, aka The Big Aorta. Just feed him the damn ball.


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Warriors being booed by their fans....
95-78 with 5:54 left

Turiaf with 18/9... going to the line for another 2.

46-30 in the second half.


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

"The Predator" aka Ronny Turiaf, a board away from a double double!


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Yesterday Lamar with a career high 34
Today Turiaf with a career high.. 19/9


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Turiaf with a long J... 21/9


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Turiaf with the steal!
Dmn Cook FINISH!


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

*BTW - I JUST REACHED 3,000 POSTS!!!!* :banana: :banana:


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Why is Lamar back in there?


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Steez said:


> Why is Lamar back in there?


nvm, its only 13 point lead


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Turiaf with 21/8!


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

****. Come on.


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Suddenly its 100-89 with 3 mins left...


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

100-91 ... arg!

come on guys, wtf


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Farmar doing decent, with 5 pts and 3 asts.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

**** whats going on


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

9 pt game :curse:


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

9 point lead now with 2:58 left.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

how much time is left????


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Way to let up guys. Son of a *****.


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Damn guys... Farmar - CONTROL THE BALL!!!!

Lets slow it down, use up the whole 24


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Lamar with 2..


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Odom shuts em up.


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Lamar with the boards...

19/8/7


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

how much times left


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Lamar with the double-double. ! :clap:


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Hhahh I love Lamar!

21 pts (and 1)


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Odom cannot be stopped. Just completely stabs GS in the heart.


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

SoCalfan21 said:


> how much times left


1:30 left, Lakers up by 14


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

odom is the sexiest guy alive right now!!!!!


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Good job, use up the clock...

That sums it up, Luke with teh boards


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Turiaf with the craaaaaazy dunk!!!! Good pass by Lamar


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Great win for Lakers!  :clap:


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

Thats our guy, Lamar Odom baby!!


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Lakers win 110-98

Lamar was huge, same with Turiaf.


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Lamar - 22/9/9
Turiaf - 23/9


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Final: Lakers 110 - Warriors 98


----------



## The Lake Show (Jun 29, 2006)

wow, great start by the Lake show!!

things will only get better once kobe and kwame and mihm return


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

undefeated baby! wooo hooo! 

Lamar is a new guy. 

Aggresive and showing he is an all star. 

Ronny. wow.

That last crossover by lamar then a pass to ronny for a huuuuge dunk.

What a way to end it.

Good win.


----------



## upsanddowns (Dec 29, 2005)

Unique said:


> undefeated baby! wooo hooo!
> 
> Lamar is a new guy.
> 
> ...


Rofl, that last play with Lamar + Ronny...DAMN. Hands down the best play of the game.


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

I really really hope Kobe finds a way to just fit in with these guys... we dont need him to score 30 every game... 

Hopefully he can come back and find a way to fit in with these guys.... imagine Kobe playing the way he does, Lamar playing like this? They can be top 5 in the West.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Odom was terrific. 

Was it us or can the Warriors be as bad as they looked. They can't be that bad, no way. 

Who decided to give Murphy 60 mill. 

They have max money tied up in BD and Jich plus 60 mill for Murphy. 

Are they serious. 

Turiaf was huge, walton and Smush solid. Vlad okay in the 1st half. farmar had his moments as did Cook. 

I'd expect Bynum to bounce back against the Sonics on Friday.1st bad game in awhile he was tired tonight. 

If we can beat who we're supposed to we'll take off once the injured guys come back.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Brian34Cook said:


> Final: Lakers 110 - Warriors 98



Damn Sasha has scored the same amount of points that Kobe has.


----------



## upsanddowns (Dec 29, 2005)

Once Kwame, Chris, and Kobe get back in the mix...damn this Lakers squad is deep.


----------



## essaywhuman (Aug 10, 2005)

I can't wait until we get Kwame, Kobe, and Mihm back. We're playing excellent ball right now.

LO for MVP!


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Well, nothing to say except that I'm damn impressed. I mean really now, I thought this would be close the whole way or even a Warriors blowout, but instead it's the Lakershow that starts blowing them out in the 3rd quarter and never let the lead slip past double digits (or was it 9 points at one point?). Either way, one of the most impressive wins for this team since Shaq was here IMO. Without Kobe and without two big men (one a starter), this was super impressive. Way to go Odom and Turiaf!


----------



## Jeremias (Jun 18, 2005)

2-0


----------



## upsanddowns (Dec 29, 2005)

I know it's too early to tell...but I think it's pretty much a lock that the Lakers are going to improve by at least five games (50 wins). They're playing extremely well without two of their starting bigmen and the best player in the game...imagine once those guys get back healthy.


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

Whats going on with Sasha? i'm probably one of the few fans here that would want Sasha to succeed with the Lakers, but he cant freaking buy a basket!! He's definately in the doghouse with the Lakers staff, he better shape up or he'll be riding the pine alot this season.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Give us the trophy


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Ok so i had an easy day at work. I had an awesome date with a gorgeous chick that culminated in us watching the Lakers spank the Warriors. In the words of Ice Cube. I must admit it was a good day.... :biggrin:


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

i wanna see vlade do some damage with our full squad. that'd be awesome, we'd have the shooting that we have been missing.

btw, i don't know why everyone's hating on vlad so much. i think he's doing great for us, his defense is actually at the least "par." and he makes a lot of good decisions/passes.

also, i wanna see how our running unit will do against a halfcourt team. i think we can do it.


----------



## upsanddowns (Dec 29, 2005)

afobisme said:


> i wanna see vlade do some damage with our full squad. that'd be awesome, we'd have the shooting that we have been missing.
> 
> btw, i don't know why everyone's hating on vlad so much. i think he's doing great for us, his defense is actually at the least "par." and he makes a lot of good decisions/passes.
> 
> also, i wanna see how our running unit will do against a halfcourt team. i think we can do it.


Yeah, Vlad is starting to get his game together. Once he gets his hand healthy, he'll be solid.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

I've had to watched the first two games taped, which is why I haven't posted anything in the game threads. I'll be watching Friday's live.

But....HOLY CRAP! We look REALLY REALLY REALLY good! :banana: :banana: :banana:


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Damian Necronamous said:


> I've had to watched the first two games taped, which is why I haven't posted anything in the game threads. I'll be watching Friday's live.
> 
> But....HOLY CRAP! We look REALLY REALLY REALLY good! :banana: :banana: :banana:


 We haven't needed your anti-jynx. :laugh:


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> We haven't needed your anti-jynx. :laugh:


The anti-jynx hasn't even been needed so far...we're kicking serious ***.


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

*Odom pulling weight as Lakers improve to 2-0*



> OAKLAND, Calif. (AP) -- Ronny Turiaf had just buttoned his shirt after the best game of his NBA career when his cell phone rang.
> 
> Kobe Bryant couldn't travel to the Los Angeles Lakers' latest victory, but the injured star clearly didn't miss a minute of Turiaf's breakout performance.
> 
> ...


[LINK]


----------



## Kyle (Jul 1, 2003)

Our team is so dangerous. I'm loving it. We have so many versatile players, other teams have to be scratching their heads when they're preparing for us. If we can make it into the playoffs, I think we're going to do well.

The best part is all the rebouding and points in the paint we've been getting. Come playoff time, that will be a huge factor to succeeding.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

:banana:


----------



## Pain5155 (May 28, 2006)

where was the bynum we saw against the suns?


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

Pain5155 said:


> where was the bynum we saw against the suns?


umm he will be ok, he was hurt plus foul trouble didnt help either. And Ronny played well so I think Rambis just let Bynum rest.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Pain5155 said:


> where was the bynum we saw against the suns?


Ronny outplayed him.


----------



## upsanddowns (Dec 29, 2005)

Also Bynum got into foul trouble early in the game.


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

I was wondering what happened to Bynum myself. I figured he either had a sore ankle, or just ran out of gas playing a back-to-back...maybe both. At least we have some depth now to make up for it. Great win!!! :clap:


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

Nasty game to watch. The good news is, these are the kind of games we didnt win last year. It was sloppy and a lot of turnovers in the first half. In the second half the team stayed focused and started playing better team ball. These are the "nasty" games that Lamar was talking about before the season. It was really nice to see a Laker victory out of game where the majority of the team struggled a bit on offense.

Ronny exploded all over the masked face of Murphy, which was great to see. Odom is the man, Luke for most improved player, GO LAKERS!


----------

